# A few new knives off the bench today



## Razor Blade (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, it has been awhile since i have posted here so i think it was time. Several people have called and asked where i have been lately. Just busy makin some knives. 

All of these knives have a 4 inch blade, the green or light brown one is canvas micarta and a black canvas guard , the one with a lot of white in the handle is elk , and the two tone brown one is oosik, it also has a Alabama damascus, also has a damascus guard. Just thought i would share some pic's with you folks. Thanks for lookin. Scott


----------



## gobbler getter (Nov 4, 2011)

really nice, i especially like the micarta skinner


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you gobbler getter , that thing is so lite , it aint even funny . It feels as if there is not even a knife in your hands.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good looking blades....


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 4, 2011)

nice scott, you been hunting yet?


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking good Scott.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 5, 2011)

Scott those look very nice


----------



## george hancox (Nov 5, 2011)

great file work once again Scott on an awesome knife.


----------



## NiteHunter (Nov 5, 2011)

Good looking knives Scott.


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 5, 2011)

as always spectacular looking blades


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## carver (Nov 5, 2011)

Love them Scott!


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Nov 5, 2011)

Lookin good bud! I really like the damascus piece Scott! Danny


----------



## steve campbell (Nov 5, 2011)

Great looking knives Scot


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen. Scott


----------



## Bowbenderman (Nov 5, 2011)

Very prudy knives Scott, remember if u need some blood on one of them , u know where to sent it. Just kiddin , very nice work .


----------



## jabb06 (Nov 5, 2011)

very nice.you do great work


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 6, 2011)

Got to handle all three yesterday at the Guild meeting (great meeting and good crowd). The green canvas micarta (bottom) was nice and light, by far my favorite. Good work Scot.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen. 

Yes sir Carl , we had a good meeting. I think we had about 6 new members to join up yesterday, and show some of their work. Scott


----------



## marknga (Nov 6, 2011)

Scott so good to see some of your work again. Just beautiful.
That Elk Antler is stunning. Love that blade design.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice work Scott!  I can't pick a favorite - the elk, the oosic, the canvas all look fantastic!


----------



## 99savage (Nov 6, 2011)

Great looking knives Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you Mark , WV Dawg. 


Hey Roger , its been a long time , hope all is well. Scott


----------



## bg7m (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice work Scott


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work as always Scott


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 7, 2011)

I like that skinner too Scott!!!!!nice blades!!!!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Nov 8, 2011)

I wont be shy, I like the oosic one best.......But they are all purdy for sure.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for looking folks. Scott


----------



## wooddog (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice sir. Absolutly beautifl. You guys that make knives on here are doing awesome work. Anthony


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you Mr wooddog, we have a lot of fine craftsmen on here , not only knifemakers. Scott


----------



## koakid (Nov 9, 2011)

very nice I like the first one


----------



## 99savage (Nov 15, 2011)

*One of the best gifts a hunter can get*

Scott, I'd been thinking I needed a knife just like that elk horn handled one ,well low and behold what does my wife Marie get me for our anniversary?First words out of my mouth when I opened the package were "I know that knife"Scott made that, I've been admiring it on GON for the last couple of days,Marie smiles then she tells me the rest of the story ,that the  handle is from one of the elk I shot a couple years back and the knife that I've been looking at on GON was designed and produced on VERY short notice. Scott the knife works and feels great,the blade length is perfect and the design on top of the blade looks awesome.We were hoping to break it in on an elk this weekend but ended up using it on a muley we got on Sunday,I will post some pictures on the "Knives in use" thread.Scott,thanks again , Roger Cayo


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 17, 2011)

I am glad you are enjoying the knife. It was a pleasure to put the ideals your wife had for your knife into a piece of steel and bone , and then into your hands. It turned out super nice. Thanks for posting up some pics in the knives in use thread. Scott


----------



## moyehow (Dec 1, 2011)

sweeet!  love the file work on the blades.

Hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## dmedd (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful work Scott! Your Filework is superb!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 1, 2011)

David , and Moye  thank you gentlemen. I hope you folks have a great christmas. Scott


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2011)

Great looking blades Scott..


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you sir . Hows that bird and trout knife workin out for you . Scott


----------



## jcinpc (Dec 3, 2011)

wow, beautiful work.


----------

